# Chubby Cajun



## smokeymose (Sep 27, 2016)

So, I've been wanting to try Andouille in a fattie for a while now and finally got around to to it last weekend.












IMG_1489.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Did the roll it in a gallon zip-lock trick to about 3/8" thick (pork sausage only), sprinkled on a little of my smoked Cheddar, then some sauted onion, celery and jalapeno.












IMG_1493.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_1490.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_1494.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Then added some strips of my Andouille with a few spoons of Tony's Red Beans & Rice mix on top.












IMG_1495.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_1496.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Rolled it up, wrapped tight as I could and freezered while I did the bacon weave.












IMG_1498.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Baconed and ready. Too much stuffing as usual..












IMG_1499-1.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Smoked with Hickory in a foil pan because I was afraid it would fall apart, but so much grease built in the pan that when it firmed up I took it out and let it drip. The bottom of my smoker is rust free [emoji]128522[/emoji]
I figured it was done when the Maverick in one end read 160. The bacon wasn't crisp but was a nice brown "done" color.












IMG_1501.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_1502.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Had a bit of a blowout but happy happy!












IMG_1503.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





Add a couple chunks of Mary Lou's excellent cornbread and what a dinner!!













IMG_1505.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 27, 2016





I had it 2 nights for dinner and lunch today. The Mrs doesn't care much for Andouille, so I had to eat most of it myself :biggrin:
Thanks for looking!
Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks great! 

Points!


----------



## b-one (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks and sounds tasty!:drool


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice fattie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2016)

That looks great.    Well done.

POINTS


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 28, 2016)

SM, tasty looking fatty sir !


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks great Dan!

I usually put hot dogs in mine, but the next one will get Andouille.

Point!

Al


----------



## sauced (Sep 28, 2016)

Ummm....looks real good!!!

Points!


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the praise & points! Fatties are just too much fun! I plan on doing more.
I showed SWMBO GaryHibbert's cheeseburger fatties from a few days ago and it's been decreed that a cheeseburger fattie is next in line [emoji]128522[/emoji]

Dan

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant, Dan! This definitely deserves points!

Disco


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks, Disco! Not so brilliant, just an idea I've been kicking around and finally got around to. 
Dan

   :icon_idea:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 4, 2016)

That looks GOOD!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Oct 4, 2016)




----------

